# Treating nose rubs on WC frogs?



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi all,

Any experience with this? I have someone sending me a group of mantella viridis (some of which have nose rubs) for free since he wants to move them (and to add to my lone viridis). I have experience with WC mantellas but little with any exhibiting disease. I know someone on the board recommended using neosporin? Is this ok? I won't know the extent of the problem until tomorrow but see their pic below.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes neosporin is okay.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks! What about using the following (Silver Sulfadiazine):

Medication Side Effects: Side Effects & Drug Side Effects


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Silver Sulfadiazine is quite safe to use and I'd actually recommend it over neosporin


----------

